# gnucash auf deutsch?

## pommespaula

Hi,

gibt es irgendwo gnucash auf deutsch oder kann ich die deutsch sprache nachinstallieren. wenn ja wie?

dankbar für jede hilfe

----------

## Haki

Ich sag das ja nur ungern, aber ich hab das hier in deutsch ohne etwas besonderes angestellt haben, auf der anderen Seite hab ich hier schon 'ne Menge angestellt im Bezug auf die Sprache (wg. Sonderzeichen und FAT aber), daher habe ich leider keinen sehr eindeutigen Ansatzpunkt (aber es geht garantiert):

- In /etc/profile steht 'export LANG="de_DE@euro"? (danach richten sich auch viele X-proggys).

- Hast du den Lokalisierungs-Guide befolgt? (mal so generell?)

GL,

Haki

----------

## pommespaula

öh was für nen lokalisierungs-guide? also doch eher nicht! *lol*

und außerdem fehlt der eintrag in meiner etc/profile und auch nicht in der etc/profile.env(falls du das zufällig meintest)

----------

## Haki

*g*

Also hier sind alle Guides: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/

Ganz unten ist eine Übersicht da findest du den schnell. 

(Ich würd dir ja die direkte URL geben aber ich kriege grade keine Verbindung zu gentoo.org)

Jupp, das meinte ich. Trag den Eintrag einfach mal in die /etc/profile ein. Von der /etc/profile.env sollte man die Finger lassen.

----------

## Lore

```
LANG=de_DE gnucash
```

Diese Umgebungsvariable muss gesetzt sein. Hab ich in der Doku gefunden (allerdings recht gut versteckt).

Hab direkt das K-Menü (unter KDE) manipuliert und den Befehl für Gnucash wie oben eingetragen.

----------

## pommespaula

Besten Dank,

genau das hab ich gesucht, hab auch endlich die diku gefunden Danke!

Solangsam wird mein System ja richtig schön!!

----------

## thepi

Ich musste übrigens 

```
LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro" gnucash
```

 eingeben, da es sonst immer noch auf englisch war. LANG und LC_ALL haben nicht funktioniert. Nur, falls da noch jemand Probleme mit haben sollte.

Gruß

 pi~

----------

## cprior

Erst dies hier brachte bei mir Erfolg:

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Euro-Char-Support.html#AEN74

(Fluxbox als WM, Gnome deps /nur/ für Gnucash)

HTH

----------

## Urbanus

Ich bekomme bei mir nur

```
Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
```

Was muss ich denn neu kompilieren, damit die locale unterstützt wird?

Gesetzt sind:

```
export LANG='de_DE@euro'

export LANGUAGE='de_DE@euro'
```

in der /etc/profile.env

----------

## Larry0815

Hallo,

wenn du HBCI benutzt, kannst du GnuCash nur in Englisch verwenden. In der Übersetztung ist irgendetwas schief gegangen und GnuCash kann die Menüs für HBCI nicht anzeigen wenn du die deutsche Sprache eingestellt hast.. :Wink: 

Mfg Larry

----------

## Urbanus

Also ohne HBCI neu emergen und es ist Deutsch? Einen Versuch ist es wert  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

Komisch, ich habe mit hbci keine Probleme (Version 1.8..10)

----------

## the-pugnacity

Larry die aussage ist denitiv falsch...weil @home läuft gnucash auf deutsch mit funktionierendem hbci

----------

## adnoh

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen - ich bekomm gnucash nur in englisch. hier mal was ich bisher versucht habe.

```

export LANG=de_DE

export LANGUAGE=de_DE

export LC_ALL=de_DE

gnucash
```

-> ENGLISCH

```

cd /etc/gtk

ln -s gtkrc.iso-8859-15 gtkrc
```

-> Immer noch ENGLISCH

 :Crying or Very sad:   was mach ich falsch? ich hab KDE als WM - macht das was?

----------

## misterjack

beachte bitte http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

----------

## Tinitus

Welche Kartenleser benutzt Ihr für HBCI? Könntet Ihr bitte eure Config sharen? Würde auch gerne HBCI mit gnucash machen...nur leider wird mein Towitoko USB Chipkartenleser nicht erkannt...

Gruß Roland

----------

## Doc7

 *adnoh wrote:*   

> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen - ich bekomm gnucash nur in englisch. hier mal was ich bisher versucht habe.
> 
> ```
> 
> export LANG=de_DE
> ...

 hast du nls als USE-Flag an?

USE="nls"

----------

## adnoh

Hy.

Ja, nls ist an. Den lokalisierungs-Guide hab ich auch gemacht - der Rest meines Gentoos ist ja auf deutsch - nur eben

gnucash nicht .... ist doch recht komplex die software - auf deutsch wärs deutlich leichter  :Laughing: 

noch jemand ne idee?

----------

## Marlo

Hi adnoh,

hast du eigendlich die

```

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

oder

de_DE/ISO-8859-15

```

in deinem System? Schau mal mit 

```

locale -a

```

nach. Sollte da nichts sein, muss die erstellt werden mit:

```

localedef -c -i de_DE -f ISO-8859-15 de_DE.ISO-8859-15

```

und ev. die glibc nochmal kompilieren.

----------

## adnoh

hy.

hab den befehl ausgeführt und die glibc neu kompiliert - hat nichts gebracht.

```

locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso885915

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.utf8

POSIX

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea: 

----------

## Marlo

```

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de__DE.iso88591

de__DE.iso885915

de_DE.utf8         

 
```

Siehe  hier .

----------

## adnoh

-> HTTP 404 - Seite nicht gefunden  :Sad: 

b.t.w. - coole page - deine?

----------

## adnoh

leider immer noch das selbe problem.

sonst keiner mehr eine lösung?

----------

## adnoh

Hy.

Falls jemand das selbe problem haben sollte:

Umgebungsvariablen richtig einstellen - danach 

```
emerge -e gnucash
```

 - danach geht.

muss an irgendeiner abhängigkeit von gnucash gelegen haben.

gut - 

```
emerge -e 
```

ist vielleicht übertreiben, aber ich hatte keinen bock mehr rumzuprobieren !

 :Cool: 

----------

